# Slayer Gewicht?



## Wally9000 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Hinweis auf das Gewicht des Slayer 30?

Das 70er hat wohl 13,25 und das 50er hat 14,1 - vermute mal dass die Messgrösse immer M ist, also 18''.

Danke 
Wally


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juni 2012)

wohl ein wenig mehr... aber wieso machst du dafür einen neuen thread auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wally9000 (1. Juni 2012)

wo wäre es denn besser plaziert?


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434932


----------



## Wally9000 (1. Juni 2012)

ok danke, bin neu hier und hab noch nicht wirklich ne Orientierung. oft landet man dann in Threads und merkt, dass die von 2009 oder so sind ...

dann können wir den hier ja wieder löschen?


----------



## Wally9000 (1. Juni 2012)

na der Thread ist ja auch von 2009 ;-)

hatte mittlerweile mal im MTBR Forum geguckt, hier die aktuellsten Werte umgerechnet:

Slayer
30	14,5 kg
50	13,8 KG
70	13,1 kg

grüssle


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2012)

Oh, hatte mich auch vertan. Dieser ist der richtige:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460663


----------

